# Im hyper!! Need your help please!!



## dasanii19 (Jul 9, 2011)

Im new to this thyroid thing, for about a year and a half now ive been having breathlessness symtoms, I feel like im always trying to yawn, this feeling is every day all day. So finally I go see the doctor ( I hate going to the doc). Well the doctor told me to take a pulmonary function test, so I did and my lungs are working 100%, so then the pulmonary specialist told me to take a sleep apnea test of which I said no thanks to being that I prefer to get blood work done first.. So I get my blood tests back and my tsh is 0.008, so this raises a flag for me and so I get a T4 free, T3 uptake and a Triiodothyronine free,serum test done... Results show T4 free is 1.97, T3 uptake is 36 and the triiodothyonine, free, serum shows 4.7... So now I tell my primary that id like to see a endo specialist, I go to the endo specialist and he says he would like for me to take a "thyroid radioactive iodine scan uptake test" before he puts me on Methimazole (Tapazole), ok so I go down and prepare for this test but when I get there my co pay is $1400!!!! The actual test is $6000!!! I cant afford this!! So, my question is, would you say I need this test to get on this medication? My doctor said this test was ONLY to see if I had graves disease, but thoughts are, even if I DID find out I had graves disease, wouldn't the treatment be Methimazole anyways? of which im already going to take? So whats the point?

Anyways I have anxiety and at times is very bad especially if I eat caffeine!! Ive noticed that whatever I eat I don't gain any weight and have actually dropped 10+ lbs. int he last few months. I am irritable and have felt kinda dizzy sometimes.

Hopfully you guys can help me! My edo is on vacation until September, he gave me the prescription for the Methimazole, but said only to take it after the uptake test,but I didn't take that test do to funds. What do I do? Do I take the Methimazole anyways? I need to get these symptoms under control! The only thing im worried about is the side effects I may get! Ive never been on meds before! Im 30 years old/ male, 6'2 250lbs. The prescription says 10mg. NEED HELP! Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dasanii19 said:


> Im new to this thyroid thing, for about a year and a half now ive been having breathlessness symtoms, I feel like im always trying to yawn, this feeling is every day all day. So finally I go see the doctor ( I hate going to the doc). Well the doctor told me to take a pulmonary function test, so I did and my lungs are working 100%, so then the pulmonary specialist told me to take a sleep apnea test of which I said no thanks to being that I prefer to get blood work done first.. So I get my blood tests back and my tsh is 0.008, so this raises a flag for me and so I get a T4 free, T3 uptake and a Triiodothyronine free,serum test done... Results show T4 free is 1.97, T3 uptake is 36 and the triiodothyonine, free, serum shows 4.7... So now I tell my primary that id like to see a endo specialist, I go to the endo specialist and he says he would like for me to take a "thyroid radioactive iodine scan uptake test" before he puts me on Methimazole (Tapazole), ok so I go down and prepare for this test but when I get there my co pay is $1400!!!! The actual test is $6000!!! I cant afford this!! So, my question is, would you say I need this test to get on this medication? My doctor said this test was ONLY to see if I had graves disease, but thoughts are, even if I DID find out I had graves disease, wouldn't the treatment be Methimazole anyways? of which im already going to take? So whats the point?
> 
> Anyways I have anxiety and at times is very bad especially if I eat caffeine!! Ive noticed that whatever I eat I don't gain any weight and have actually dropped 10+ lbs. int he last few months. I am irritable and have felt kinda dizzy sometimes.
> 
> Hopfully you guys can help me! My edo is on vacation until September, he gave me the prescription for the Methimazole, but said only to take it after the uptake test,but I didn't take that test do to funds. What do I do? Do I take the Methimazole anyways? I need to get these symptoms under control! The only thing im worried about is the side effects I may get! Ive never been on meds before! Im 30 years old/ male, 6'2 250lbs. The prescription says 10mg. NEED HELP! Thanks!


Oh, dear Lord in Heaven! Mine was $1000 in 1990 and they had to do 2 more. My husband battled it out with them and they did the other 2 gratis! Geez! We never had insurance so we had to do these things.

Anyway; this is not about me, it's about you.

Welcome to the board!










RAIU is a wonderful tool and I wish you could have it but that simply is just cost prohibitive.

I would suggest a sonogram though because with hyper, men are more prone to have cancer.
men more likely to have cancer than women
http://www.umm.edu/endocrin/thytum.htm

Thyroid cancer, cold nodules, men, uptake etc.
http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

And here is a tip or two. Go in and talk to radiology about the cost. Get them to work w/you on the price. Also call around to other radiologists in your area.

And this test would be good.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

I would take the Methimazole and the reason why is he said to do it after the RAIU which you are not going to get and he will be gone until Sept. so I don't see what difference it would make because he won't be reading the results none too soon if you had gotten it; am I correct on this?

But.....................meanwhile, you do need to have someone to monitor your Methimazole experience. You need labs, you need direction and you need someone in case of emergency because there are "concerns" taking this medicine that could require "urgent care!"

He has left you in a pickle. Can you find another doctor to monitor? You GP for instance?

What is the starting dose and what are the instructions for your Rx of Methimazole?

I am glad you stopped in; you clearly need advice and help.

And by the way, Graves' is this....................

The criteria for Graves' is clinical. You must exhibit..........goiter, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves' of the 1800 era. 3 out of the 4 qualify.

If you do not have the above and I sincerely hope you don't, you are considered hyperthyroid, not Graves'.

Get that TSI test if you can. See how much the sonogram would be.

I remember when you could buy a darling home for $6000. 2 bedroom, one bath, basement, unfinished attic. Detached single car garage. What in the heck happened?

Frankly, I would be afraid to start the Methimazole w/o a doc on board and I would be afraid to not start it for the same reason.

I think your main task right now would be to get a doctor that is going to be there for you. You need to have your liver checked also when on Methimazole and a whole bunch of stuff going on.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Please go to your hospital's finance or patient advocate departments. Most have programs for sliding fees. Find the hospital's web site, and start looking into this. They will work something out for you. You need this test. Best wishes. It shouldn't have to be like this.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!! Im glad this isn't a dead forum and get responses quickly!

I did get a prescription for labs to be done in a a few weeks (from my endo), the labs are to check for liver issues and white blood cell count, so I can at least monitor the Methimazole myself since I don't have the endu to help me. I guess if something went wrong, I could speak to my GP.

My mother DID have GD and had her thyroid taken out. I dont show any signs of bulging eyes or anything.. yet..

I know you guys arent docs, but would you suggest I start taking Methimazole being given the situation im in? Its doesnt say how much to take, the prescription just says Methimazole 10mg with some scribbled words under it. I know I already asked this question but I just want to make sure!

It took forever to even see my endo in the first place, I cant even call without being put into voice mail or a buzzy signal. Its ridiculous. I guess my insurance just sucks!! My GP isnt worth a damn and I feel like im deal;ing with a bunch of incompetent doctors all the time, im the one that figured out my thyroid was jacked up.

Also, the endo sdaid that diet can have zero effect on a thyroid, he said there are no scientific facts to back the a diet can help a thyroid. I asked him about this because before I went in to see him, I ordered $100 woth of Goji juice! I did this because I read that GD is develops from a low auto immune system, so I read up on Goji and it seems it is pretty potent stuff in regards to having high antioxidants! Way more then blue berrys. Ive been taking about 1 oz of goji juice every morning on an empty stomach and it seems to be helping with energy, although its not like my energy has decreased anyways being I am hyper, but I do seem to notice a difference. I did eat alot of sushi last night and notice this morning that my breathlessness has increased, coincidence?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dasanii19 said:


> Thanks for the replies!! Im glad this isn't a dead forum and get responses quickly!
> 
> I did get a prescription for labs to be done in a a few weeks (from my endo), the labs are to check for liver issues and white blood cell count, so I can at least monitor the Methimazole myself since I don't have the endu to help me. I guess if something went wrong, I could speak to my GP.
> 
> ...


Goji is good for you but alas; it won't stop a speeding train!

I cannot emphathize strongly enough that you need to find a doctor that is there for you. Did not the endo leave anyone to cover for him in his absence?

Really, I cannot place myself in the position of saying yay or nay on your question. You really need a doctor on board. I would not want to cause you any harm w/bad advice.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 9, 2011)

Shouldn't my GP be good enough for a back up?

Is this pill going to make me feel better or am I going to feel even worse from its side effects? Does anyone have great success with this pill? Should I prepare for any indefinite side effects from this pill?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dasanii19 said:


> Shouldn't my GP be good enough for a back up?
> 
> Is this pill going to make me feel better or am I going to feel even worse from its side effects? Does anyone have great success with this pill? Should I prepare for any indefinite side effects from this pill?


Your GP should be "excellent" for back up. Just inform your GP of what is going on and that you are going to start the anti-thyroid drug and to please stand by.

He/she may wish to see you prior which I personally think that to be a good idea.

There could be side-effects. Yes. I suggest you "bookmark" this link after having read it.
http://www.drugs.com/sfx/methimazole-side-effects.html

Let us know what transpires .............


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 9, 2011)

I haven't told my endo that im going to take Methimazole, he did prescribe it to me but said to only take it after my thyroid scan (which I didn't take). Do you have any idea why he wanted me to wait before taking this med?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think taking the medication before the scan would provide inaccurate results. Methimazole is an Anti-thyroid drug. Hopefully your scan will be soon?


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 9, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I think taking the medication before the scan would provide inaccurate results. Methimazole is an Anti-thyroid drug. Hopefully your scan will be soon?


Thanks, but what would this scan even tell me?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dasanii19 said:


> I haven't told my endo that im going to take Methimazole, he did prescribe it to me but said to only take it after my thyroid scan (which I didn't take). Do you have any idea why he wanted me to wait before taking this med?


Yes; because it will mess up the scan and your thyroid won't uptake the iodine for a clear scan.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dasanii19 said:


> Thanks, but what would this scan even tell me?


Cancer for one thing. Also the rate of uptake and any other abnormalities would be noted.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 9, 2011)

If I do take the pill and decide to take the test later, how long would I need to stop taking the pill to get accurate results from the scan?


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

I am hyper and do not take meds, nor do I have Graves Disease. 
I agree with the others that you should start by calling the hospital. Many will offer "deals" for the underinsured. With a totally different procedure for one of my kids, we needed a procedure that was going to cost us a $1000 out of pocket. I called and they said, "What do you think you can pay?" I got the procedure for $200.
The scan is really useful. (As is the u/s!) You can get a clearer picture of why your thyroid might be active up. For example, if you have cancer or a hot nodule the treatment would be different that if you have an all over overactive gland. (Like I do.)
I was nervous about the anti-thyroid meds so while we're getting to the bottom of what I believe is an autoimmune disorder (good lab work up will tell you that - has your doc done that?) I am taking a beta blocker. It's low dose, I have had zero side effects and it's really helped with the jittery anxious stuff as well as heart rate and breathlessness. Might be a good option for you too?
I hope you get some answers - all this stuff is frustrating. Make sure you're advocating for yourself. I think your body has plenty more info to share so you can get to the bottom of it all!


----------



## dasanii19 (Jul 9, 2011)

kdsjen said:


> I am hyper and do not take meds, nor do I have Graves Disease.
> I agree with the others that you should start by calling the hospital. Many will offer "deals" for the underinsured. With a totally different procedure for one of my kids, we needed a procedure that was going to cost us a $1000 out of pocket. I called and they said, "What do you think you can pay?" I got the procedure for $200.
> The scan is really useful. (As is the u/s!) You can get a clearer picture of why your thyroid might be active up. For example, if you have cancer or a hot nodule the treatment would be different that if you have an all over overactive gland. (Like I do.)
> I was nervous about the anti-thyroid meds so while we're getting to the bottom of what I believe is an autoimmune disorder (good lab work up will tell you that - has your doc done that?) I am taking a beta blocker. It's low dose, I have had zero side effects and it's really helped with the jittery anxious stuff as well as heart rate and breathlessness. Might be a good option for you too?
> I hope you get some answers - all this stuff is frustrating. Make sure you're advocating for yourself. I think your body has plenty more info to share so you can get to the bottom of it all!


Thank you... Can you describe to me your breathlessness feeling?


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow - you made it through my last post with all those typos? You're good! 
When I say breathless, it's like I can't get a deep enough breath sometimes. It's probably related to wonderful-hyperthyroid-anxiety. I also used to get out of breath really easily, like just running up the stairs would have me huffing and puffing. I really notice a difference with on the beta blocker.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dasanii19 said:


> If I do take the pill and decide to take the test later, how long would I need to stop taking the pill to get accurate results from the scan?


A few weeks, maybe less. Anti-thyroid meds have a very short half-life like as in a a few hours.


----------

